# A Few Good Men- People a Pastor Needs



## JOwen (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the “Pastor on a Pedestal ” era has ended. There was a time, not long ago, when a pastor was considered other-worldly, and the rumour was his feet never actually touched the ground. With the fall of so many prominent ministers in the last half-century, and with the broad range of communications now available to every kook that covets the title, many now look at a minister with eyes wide open, as a fallible creature (which we are!). Add to this the the cultural arrival of professional familiarity (a whole other topic with its pro’s and con’s, where Rev. William Smith is now Pastor S., or just plain old ‘Billy’) we are no longer able to separate the person from the office, our pal from our pastor. The upside of this familiarity is the reality that we are human, and have the same basic needs as any other member of the church.


So while we are being open and transparent, here are 5 people every pastor needs in his life. Some of these will be in the local Church, others, outside in the wider body of Christ.

Read more


----------



## Jack K (Aug 9, 2010)

A good article. I might add that these days a pastor also needs a defender. Criticism of pastors is everywhere within the church. It seems everyone would like their pastor to be more like their favorite big-name preacher, or have this or that management skill or counselling skill. Gossip and complaining about pastors is constantly happening, sometimes publicly.

It won't do for the pastor to defend himself. He needs a respected leader in the church to remind people of his good points and of the respect he deserves as their pastor. He needs a defender.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice addition Jack, I might put that one in. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Jack, perhaps post that suggestion on the comments section of the blog so my readers can benefit? Here is the link.


----------

